# Speedometer Bezel Removel  101



## oldwhizzer (Dec 8, 2013)

The best way to remove Bezel with Zero damage.. Just take some light sheet metal role around speedometer body and trim where they meet. I use a nylon strap tighten around slide towards bezel. Hold speedometer body in your hand and hammer around the circle at top of Sheet metal and the Bezel will pop off with zero damage. The smaller post war cadets are a little harder.


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2013)

oldwhizzer said:


> The best way to remove Bezel with Zero damage.. Just take some light sheet metal role around speedometer body and trim where they meet. I use a nylon strap tighten around slide towards bezel. Hold speedometer body in your hand and hammer around the circle at top of Sheet metal and the Bezel will pop off with zero damage. The smaller post war cadets are a little harder.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there no lip holding the bezel on?  I assumed you would need to pry the bottom edge of the bezel up and over some kind of retainer ring.  Does this same method work for the triangular shaped speedo (with a tool to match of course)?  All most of mine have been pried open at some point in their lives but I have one bezel that is undamaged but needs a new lens.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Dec 9, 2013)

*speedo*

Only works on round speedometers. Which are just pressed fit on there is nothing to pry. Clipper Bezel is peened over and you have to pry it off.


----------



## airflo11 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Clipper speedo*

I need to replace my lens and wondering how hard is it to do without damaging bezel? And where I could find a good lens.


----------



## Steve Schubert (May 22, 2019)

oldwhizzer said:


> *speedo*
> 
> Only works on round speedometers. Which are just pressed fit on there is nothing to pry. Clipper Bezel is peened over and you have to pry it off.





oldwhizzer said:


> The best way to remove Bezel with Zero damage.. Just take some light sheet metal role around speedometer body and trim where they meet. I use a nylon strap tighten around slide towards bezel. Hold speedometer body in your hand and hammer around the circle at top of Sheet metal and the Bezel will pop off with zero damage. The smaller post war cadets are a little harder.




Hello, I know this is an old post, but your idea was awesome.  I did it last night.  I first put painters tape just above the ridge of the bezel to not scratch the speedometer housing, then I cut a piece of the sheet metal role and placed it around the housing and used a adjustable hose clamp.  Then put my hands around the sheetmetal holding it in the air and pounded around the top of the sheetmetal with a sturdy rubber mallet until the bezel fell off.  It came off perfectly.  Then I placed a new plastic lens and put the bezel back on.  I did all of this in less than 30 minutes. See attached pictures.  Thanks again!  Steve


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2019)

Nice work !


----------

